# Free Kindle Book - 50 Quilting Tips For Beginners and Experience



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

While getting lost in one of Pam6's Kindle lists I came across this. Don't know how long FREE will last so catch it while you can!

I haven't read it yet and there are no reviews, but the price is right!

50 Quilting Tips For Beginners and Experienced Quilters



> *Book Description*
> Publication Date: *May 5, 2012*
> 
> 50 Quilting Tips For Beginners and Experienced Quilters. The tips and suggestions contained in this book are some I have come across in my years of quilting and some I have learned by trial and error. Monna Ellithorpe​


----------

